# New Tattoo...Opinions?



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I am 20 and have been a floyd fan for a few years now. But when I got into them, I REALLY got into them. First time I heard them me and my friend tripped and listened to wish you were here, dark side of the moon, and the wall. It was amazing, really eye opening. Favorite album has to be Obscured by Clouds, its so peaceful. Animals is great too and live at Pompeii has an amazing version of Echoes that I listen to all the time. But not, for what the post was intended for. Got this done a few weeks ago, I love it. What does everyone else think? Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2010)

With your musical tastes, you'd make an excellent 50 year old man!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> ......I am 20 ........ First time I heard them me and my friend tripped and listened to


I was into them back when the drugs were clean.   



Derrel said:


> With your musical tastes, you'd make an excellent 50*(+)* year old man!!!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

haha ive been told that before. 60's and 70's were the two best decades for music by far. I hate turning on the radio and having to listen bull**** artists that sing about talking on their telephones in a club or their ass. So annoying. The women musicians back in the days were amazing also. Heart and Jefferson Airplane are two great examples of bands controlled by women, and both are amazing!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2010)

You reeled off eleven of my favorite bands/groups!!!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't know drugs got dirty... 


Anyways, I'm a fan too. But I am a much bigger fan of Syd Barrett. Check him out. Although I love The Wall, I mostly think the Floyd died when they got rid of Syd. He was the madness that made them so interesting.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You reeled off eleven of my favorite bands/groups!!!!



I got a great playlist...Best of the 60's and 70's

On the Way Home - Buffalo Springfield is a favorite 
The Seeker - The Who
Thats the Way - Led Z.
Agile N. - Leo Kottke (amazing acoustic guitarist)
Sister Golden Hair - America
When I See My Baby - Fleetwood Mac Live at BBC (before they went mainstream)

The list goes on. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I didn't know drugs got dirty...
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm a fan too. But I am a much bigger fan of Syd Barrett. Check him out. Although I love The Wall, I mostly think the Floyd died when they got rid of Syd. He was the madness that made them so interesting.



Syd Barrett is cool, crazy crazy dude. Check him out when they formed the Tea Set, wayyyy back in the day. 'Butterfly' and 'Lucy Leave' and two great original Syd songs


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I didn't know drugs got dirty... .


When I couldn't trust my best source anymore, I knew it was time to quit.



Jdub777 said:


> I got a great playlist...Best of the 60's and 70's


 You're still way too main stream.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a great playlist...Best of the 60's and 70's
> ...



:thumbup:

Here's one for you both:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZtZRmlqQSE[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

I forgot: my wife get high on these guys without drugs :lmao:


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know drugs got dirty... .
> ...



Your calling the BBC sessions of Fleetwood Mac mainstream? what world are you living in? And so what if it was mainstream, that just means that it was considered better music because it was more popular. and it was better music. Who do you want me to start talking about Frank Zappa? Paul Butterfield? Jethro Tull? The Mothers?


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Jdub777 said:
> ...



Thats some trippy **** man. The video is really cool. Oh and maybe the reason why my taste is so mainstream is because im not from that generation, not even close. If I were to start naming off bands from my generation guaranteed people wouldnt have a clue to who I was talking about


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Your calling the BBC sessions of Fleetwood Mac mainstream?

I sure would. I don't think much of them.

But I wouldn't take it as a personal attack. It is just a matter of taste. Get off your high horse.

I know all the bands you mention and I'll challenge you to give me info I don't know about FZ. Before you even attempt to answer, let me tell you that I worked with the man and I probably know 100 times more about him than you will ever know.

Some of us here are older and know more just because of that simple fact. Get over it.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> Your calling the BBC sessions of Fleetwood Mac mainstream?


Easy there sunshine.  No need to get your knickers in a twist.  But yes, they're all mainstream IMO.




Jdub777 said:


> what world are you living in?


* <---------*

Look to your left.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> If I were to start naming off bands from my generation guaranteed people wouldnt have a clue to who I was talking about



And who gives a shoot? No to mention that I may surprise you because I have kids and I listen to them. 

I can easily name 100 bands you've never heard of for the simple reason I am twice your age, I love music so I pay attention to no-name bands, etc, etc.

Get over yourself. And start paying attention. You might learn something.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Your calling the BBC sessions of Fleetwood Mac mainstream?
> 
> I sure would. I don't think much of them.
> 
> ...



Whoa man chill maguill I just think its annoying when people criticize my taste by calling it 'mainstream'...dont you think its annoying when people criticize your taste?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

NO I don't. Taste is personal. GET OVER IT1


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to start naming off bands from my generation guaranteed people wouldnt have a clue to who I was talking about
> ...



Im not going to go on a rant here but Robzalien is good, Chemical Brothers, Boards of Canada, Sweatshop Union, Too $hort (yes its actually with a dollar sign), Andre Nickitina, The avalanches, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones, Rodrigo y Gabriela (AMAZING guitarists they use the 'slap technique'. I encourage everyone to check them out...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-qgum7hFXk[/ame]


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to start naming off bands from my generation guaranteed people wouldnt have a clue to who I was talking about
> ...



Im paying attention man! Throw me some bands, some artists. I respect older people and their taste. My Boss is 50 and a huge dead head. I respect his taste and even though I dont agree with some of his music collection I am not about to criticize him. Its his opinion and for that I respect it.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777,
  It seldom pays to argue about music with old dudes...it's like wrestling with a pig...


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Jdub777,
> It seldom pays to argue about music with old dudes...it's like wrestling with a pig...



haha yes I know this. Whenever I ask my boss about new music I found he spits out knowledge like its no ones business. To give you a taste of this guy I gave him a random date in the 70's and he told me EXACTLY where Jerry Garcia was, what he was doing, and how long his hair was...But I see your point and im not trying to argue. Im open to discovering new music and I KNOW that i could never compete with most people who lived during that era. I envy them, want to be them, because I know that no matter how deep I dig I will never have that experience that they had growing up and listening to those amazing musicians


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> I just think its annoying when people criticize my taste by calling it 'mainstream'...dont you think its annoying when people criticize your taste?


 I wasn't trying to pop you one.  I am thouroughly pleased that you have the interest and ear for good music.  The bands and artists you mentioned are good, but most people would know the names if not their music.  That to me is mainstream.

If you really want to get the influences of R&R, you'll need to go back to 1930-50's blues.

Now, if you don't want to get ***** slapped over music, I'd suggest to tone it down.  :mrgreen:   As cloud mentioned, I'm over twice your age as well.  Guess what ....... I still rock.  My first LP (after 100's of 45s) was The Beatles - Hard Days Night.  My second album was Black Sabbaths debut album.  The flood gates opened then.  I'm guessing we might have an edge on the older stuff.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



GOOD! I love those bands, usually people (especially gilrs) form my generation have no idea who any of those people are. Most are too into Lady gaga, Tpain, Kanye, and beyonce


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > I just think its annoying when people criticize my taste by calling it 'mainstream'...dont you think its annoying when people criticize your taste?
> ...



30's 50's blues? Your talking stuff that developed in France for crying out loud! For those who want to argue that, I am not saying blues started in France, because it didnt. I am just saying it was progressed further in France because the United States didnt want african americans coming back to the states after WWI so they fled to france where their music was LOVED. Josephine Baker (although she was a fraud) was in Paris, so was Stephan Grapelli, and Django Reinhardt, all great jazz musicains.  Tin Pan ally, MONTMARTE, Quintette de Hot Club, Gare St. Lazzare all big places in the blues/jazz movement. Throw me some artists man! I want to hear what you guys used to listen to when you were my age!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> 30's 50's blues? Your talking stuff that developed in France for crying out loud!


 You're an argumentative little cuss aren't you?  Where did France come into the conversation?  R&R was born out of the blues, the Mississippi Delta blues to be more specific.  The blues is a byproduct of slave songs which has a gospel root.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7XiT_mvhK8[/ame]​


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > 30's 50's blues? Your talking stuff that developed in France for crying out loud!
> ...



Dope! I like it! Shoot me a message and give me some other stuff.

Heres one from my generation. This ****s pretty funky. Oh thats a 'Drumitar' that Future man is playing.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q50xzhDO9lI[/ame]​[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmoA8FwqF9I"] [/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Passionate people with a few years on you will always win  the contest if contest it is.

To most of us it is not a contest. It is just a love of music.


----------



## Nodderdog (Jul 16, 2010)

Boys and girls. Have a listen to Slade. UK early 1970's. Get the album Sladest. Its quality.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

I feel you man its not a contest. back to the topic of the forum...the tattoo...opinions?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> 30's 50's blues? Your talking stuff that developed in France for crying out loud! For those who want to argue that, I am not saying blues started in France, because it didnt. I am just saying it was progressed further in France because the United States didnt want african americans coming back to the states after WWI so they fled to france where their music was LOVED. Josephine Baker (although she was a fraud) was in Paris, so was Stephan Grapelli, and Django Reinhardt, all great jazz musicains.  Tin Pan ally, MONTMARTE, Quintette de Hot Club, Gare St. Lazzare all big places in the blues/jazz movement. Throw me some artists man! I want to hear what you guys used to listen to when you were my age!



Only one form of jazz developed in France. Can you name it? Blues sure didn't.

But there is one type of European music that I call the European Blues and they are closely related. Can you name that music also?

If you don't mind me asking: are you black? I've met more than one black person in the US who had relatives who fought in WW2 who regretted not staying there after the war. I don't blame those guys but things changed eventually and, today, it isn't that much better there than it is here.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > 30's 50's blues? Your talking stuff that developed in France for crying out loud! For those who want to argue that, I am not saying blues started in France, because it didnt. I am just saying it was progressed further in France because the United States didnt want african americans coming back to the states after WWI so they fled to france where their music was LOVED. Josephine Baker (although she was a fraud) was in Paris, so was Stephan Grapelli, and Django Reinhardt, all great jazz musicains.  Tin Pan ally, MONTMARTE, Quintette de Hot Club, Gare St. Lazzare all big places in the blues/jazz movement. Throw me some artists man! I want to hear what you guys used to listen to when you were my age!
> ...



Ya, Le Jazz Hot, developed in France before WWII. Like I said Montmarte was a big hot spot for developing Jazz in France. I dont know what the other one is.

No im not black. I took a European Jazz and Blues class and the History of Jazz and Blues last semester in college.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

I apologize for the confused state of my speech. I'm an american living in France and here usually means the US.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure about Le Jazz Hot but it sounds like a club to me. Anyway, it is not the answer. And there is only one answer. And not one I'm making up. Historical/musical fact..

Think about it, do some research, whatever... Figure one out and you'll get the second one.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was just in France and stayed in the Montmarte. Went to a few Jazz clubs, it was pretty good! I saw Joe Lee Wilson and Renato Sellani Trio perform. I also was in Amsterdam and saw another performance at the Bimhuis.


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

I am not sure why I am posting this here...doesn't really have anything to do with the music you folks are discussing.   I am a huge music lover and enjoy a lot of the groups you folks are discussing here.  Anywho, here are some videos I have been watching on you tube lately.  Enjoy!  Or not.
Nice tat BTW.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg2jn-Ha1-0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au67PyVSHPg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogxTQXAgY3Q[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyjH7yYIAXw[/ame]


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Not sure about Le Jazz Hot but it sounds like a club to me. Anyway, it is not the answer. And there is only one answer. And not one I'm making up. Historical/musical fact..
> 
> Think about it, do some research, whatever... Figure one out and you'll get the second one.



Actually man, it is a form of Jazz that started in 1919 with Authur Briggs who was part of the Southern Syncopated Orchestra. So i guess theres two...but i still dont know the second one


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> I feel you man its not a contest. back to the topic of the forum...the tattoo...opinions?


How did this become a "who knows the most obscure band" contest?

About the tat - I think it's cool, but wrong guitar.


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> ...but wrong guitar.



Yeah, that looks like a PRS.  Should be a strat.  Whatever though, still cool.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ...but wrong guitar.
> ...


Yes.

If you're talking guitars and Pink Floyd, you're talking David Gilmore.

If you're talking David Gilmore, you're talking strats.


...but yeah - still cool.  Even if it is the wrong guitar.


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bShX-aIZXW8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ...but wrong guitar.
> ...



haha ya it is a PRS but only because thats my guitar of choice...a les paul would have been cool too...but oh well i love it


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

Been playing your strat lately Josh?


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> thebeatles said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Yeah, it's still cool.  I remember a while back, on old friend of mine got a tat of a guitar on his leg...and it had 5 strings/tuners on it...:meh:


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> Been playing your strat lately Josh?


Not really...  

But, coincidentally, it has EMG Gilmore 'pro' series active pick-ups on it, lol.

And, DAMN, are they clean, lol.

edit

Almost too clean...  Sometimes (back when I actually played) I had to use pedals to dirty it up a little.  They (the pick-ups) make ever mistake _really_ obvious, lol.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 16, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> Jdub777 said:
> 
> 
> > thebeatles said:
> ...



hahaha oh man tats gone wrong. i love hearing about those. my friend got one of a skateboard when he was 13 and for his 18th birthday his dad paid to get it removed hahah


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> thebeatles said:
> 
> 
> > Jdub777 said:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

The only recognized form of Jazz that originated in France is Gypsy Swing. Here is a sample by the son of one the the guys who created it: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5nNJki6nsM[/ame] and here's his dad: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzsPGHsi90&feature=fvw[/ame]

and what I call european blues is gypsy music. Both are the music of an oppressed/discriminated upon people. Few people realize that the gypsies were almost exterminated during WW2. They came much closer to it than the jews ever did. They are pretty much hated wherever they go and about as openly today as they were then. Yet there music is incredibly beautiful. And old as hell. It comes from India originally.

Watch "Gypsy Caravan", the most interesting documentary I have seen on their music and their very misunderstood culture. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqvLcmG8RU0&feature=related[/ame]

If you've heard of Gogol Bordello, the lead guy (whose name I can't think of right now) is a gypsy and their music sounds like it.

And I just realized that what you were talking about was probably the "Hot Club de France." They were a group of french jazz lovers but they didn't invent anything. Just made jazz popular there. 

Hope you enjoyed that stuff.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

****, Josh is here, lol.

Should we start a funky friday music thread?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ****, Josh is here, lol.
> 
> Should we start a funky friday music thread?


Why not?

I have a whole case of beer to last me till the morning too!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, here's another good one:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR9dzO6mcB4&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

And I've got me 2 bottles of Vodka.

Wanna start it?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Wanna start it?


Sure.  Gimme a sec...


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you listen to john jorgenson much cloudwalker?


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd love to participate, but I have to leave to leave to play a gig in about 15 minutes.  I will throw in some gypsy licks tonight in honor.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here it is:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/210353-lets-jam.html#post1962387




thebeatles said:


> Do you listen to john jorgenson much cloudwalker?


Is he related to Al Jorgenson (of Ministry)?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

No idea who that is but I will be looking him up as soon as my music stops, 

One of the great pleasure of those threads is discovering new stuff.

See you in the music thread.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ****, Josh is here, lol.
> 
> Should we start a funky friday music thread?


 Can I play?  I just got back with a 1.75 of Jose, 750 of Stoli and a 375 of Meyers Dark (for cooking this weekend.... well).


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Here it is:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/210353-lets-jam.html#post1962387
> 
> 
> ...



No, that would be funny though.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure - see the my post a few posts up!
(Should be the last post on the previous page)
edit - OK, it's a few posts before that, but close enough.


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

Alright, off to the gig.  I may set my T1i on my gorilla pod and record our show tonight (as I have never used the T1i's video feature).  If I do, I will post on the jam thread.  PEACE!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > ****, Josh is here, lol.
> ...



Anybody my age and with some booze is allowed to play :lmao:


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 16, 2010)

Jdub777 said:


> Hey guys, I am 20 and have been a floyd fan for a few years now. But when I got into them, I REALLY got into them. First time I heard them me and my friend tripped and listened to wish you were here, dark side of the moon, and the wall. It was amazing, really eye opening. Favorite album has to be Obscured by Clouds, its so peaceful. Animals is great too and live at Pompeii has an amazing version of Echoes that I listen to all the time. But not, for what the post was intended for. Got this done a few weeks ago, I love it. What does everyone else think? Thanks for the comments!



Looks good, and any fan of Floyd is a good person 

Glad to see their music transcends generations!


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 16, 2010)

This thread reminds me of TV series Saxondale.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> Looks good, and any fan of Floyd is a good person
> 
> Glad to see their music transcends generations!



Amen to that! And I got tickets to see Roger Waters doing The Wall tour in November.

The tat looks good BTW.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, and any fan of Floyd is a good person
> ...



I was suppose to see them in San Jose in December but I will be in school. Instead we are looking at tickets for his Columbus appearance. So expensive! Working college student cant afford to spent $200+. Thanks by the way!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 18, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, and any fan of Floyd is a good person
> ...



My jealousy levels are flying higher than a pig on a wing! That's awesome, dude. Have tons of fun


----------



## 5tograma (Jul 19, 2010)

nice tatoo :]
__________________
buy levitra vardenafil
buy seroquel


----------



## Jdub777 (Jul 19, 2010)

5tograma said:


> nice tatoo :]


 
thanks man!


----------

